# Festplatte 1:1 kopieren(samt MBR,etc)



## Thunnes (7. November 2009)

Hi
Mein festplatte ist kaputt, das heißt ein paar Sektoren sind defekt und dazu muss ich die Festplatte nach Samsung schicken.
Ich wollte die ganzen Daten auf eine andere Festplatte klonen damit ich ganz normal weiterarbeiten kann.
Ich habe es schon mit disk dump von ubuntu versucht aber das macht nur Fehler.
Kann man das denn auch mit Acronis True Image machen?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (7. November 2009)

für diesen job...wäre hdclone das beste...allerdings müsstest du für diese software 200€s locker machen...
acronis true image würde auch gehen...
sucht du ne kostenlose software?


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (7. November 2009)

Mit dem Programm sollte es kein Problem sein 
Hat mir bisher immer treue Dienst geleistet.

DiscWizard | Seagate

mfg


----------



## Thunnes (8. November 2009)

ich hatte mir jetzt mal norton ghost von einem Kumpel der in einem PC Laden arbeitet ausgeliehen.
Das brach ab nachdem es die Defekten Sektoren kopieren sollte. Das scheint das Problem zu sein.
Ich könnte die Festplatte ja auch so einfach wegschicken nach samsung. Allerdings hat Windows 7 auf der Platte einer systemresevierte Partition hinterlegt.
Im Moment versuche ich das mal mit Acronis.
HDDClone ist mir zu teuer und wäre die allerletzte Alternative.
Was gibt es sonst noch so für Software.
Wie gesagt ausprobiert hab ich schon:
-diskdump von Linux(dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdy)
-norton ghost

beide scheiterten an den defeken sektoren

Am laufen ist Acrons True Image
und eine Software hab ich noch gefunden:
Paragon Patition Manger ist das zu empfehlen?


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

du brauchst das hdclone...den diese software ist speziel für solche problematik entwickelt worden.
und das dein kumpel vom pc laden mit norton ghost arbeitet find ich ja mal richtig arm...

über diese firma kannst du dir das hdclone beziehen...
ToolHouse DV-Systeme

ich würde es dir leihen wollen aber leider ist das eine lizens software...
was wir aber machen können ist...du schickst mir deine platten zu und ich clone sie dan für dich...mit hdclone verstäht sich...
habe keine finanzielle absichten


----------



## Thunnes (8. November 2009)

Das Problem ist das ich die Platte schon bei Samsung zur RMA angmeldet hab.
Ich dachte eigentlich das würde ganz fix gehen mi dem kopieren, aber dem ist leider nicht so


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

allso wen du deine fetplatte einschickst dan sind deine daten endgültig weg...

samsung weist audrücklich darauf hin das sie keine rücksicht auf vorhandene daten nehmen.


----------



## Thunnes (8. November 2009)

Das weiß ich ja.
Ich dachte weil ich die unter windows noch lesen kann(ist nur meine Daten Partition, allerdings scheint es so dass WIndows 7 da eine kleine Partition angelegt hat wofür auch immer mit dem namen system-reserviert) könnte man die so kopieren

Im übrigen hab ch mal das tool hdclone in der free edition daran gelassen ist halt nur ein bissl langsam ist in 4 stunden fertig


----------



## Thunnes (8. November 2009)

Also nach 8h die jetzt laufen ist der immer noch bei 50% und das ist er schon seit 5h. Die Übertragungsrate ist auch sehr nidrig und sinkt immer weiter
Die bearbeiteten Sektoren steigen auch nur alle halbe stunde mal um vielleicht 20


----------



## Thunnes (9. November 2009)

Sorry für Doppelpost aber es will ja keiner dazwischenreden.
Ich hab mir das Programm gestern abend um 24 uhr noch gekauft. Jetzt bin ich bei 18 durcheglaufenen stunden und 78% aber es geht sehr langsam vorran nur 1% pro stunde ungefähr. D.h 1024 Sektoren pro Sekunde. Aber diese Sektoren haben alle Lesefehler. Ich bin schon bei fast 60 Millionen Lesefehlern bei 300 Millionen insgesamt bearbeiteten Sektoren


----------

